# Pied Stimmies!



## krefft (Mar 2, 2014)

Well the secrets out.... Snake Ranch have Pied's! 
The Holy Grail of reptile morphs has popped up in Stimsons pythons, it couldn't have appeared in a better species.
We've been saving these guys for the launch of The Snake Ranch Guide to Reptile Care. For the full story and more pics buy your copy hereShop - Merchandise - Snake Ranch or visit us at the SOFAR expo in a few weeks


----------



## No-two (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunning snakes krefft. I can't wait to get a few of those in my collection!


----------



## HecticAlien (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow! Awesome guys. Looking forward to read the full story


----------



## RickardGrimes (Mar 2, 2014)

There gonna hava a lotta people saying "one day"


----------



## No-two (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think that's really fair the_gezza. Perhaps there is a reason you haven't seen an answer about the diamond or any other projects. Some people keep projects a secret until they're in a good secure position, others show them off early on. They don't need to tell us everything about the project. 

Can we not enjoy the picture of fantastic snakes to come without having to know every detail?


----------



## 00Scales00 (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunning, congrats


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 2, 2014)

No-two said:


> All in good time I'm sure.


Agreed ..... With anticipation .... Just wish they wouldn't place the bait then never update... I regard the ranch highly and own 1 very special stimi that I hope will drop some nice bubs this yr


----------



## swampie (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice SR......


----------



## Dendrobates (Mar 2, 2014)

Are these the same snakes that were produced by a fella in Penrith a bit over 12 months ago?


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 2, 2014)

love the hand in the way of the print  

its nice but i wont be wishing for one anytime soon , maybe if it popped up in carpets , or dare i say it , womas


----------



## mattG (Mar 2, 2014)

Pied Stimmies! they're awesome, congrats.. 
How do you find out the story behind them without buying a beginners guide to keeping?


----------



## jacques92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Man what are they feeding thier snakes lol 
they got some amazing stuff happening looking like a good future for australain morphs


----------



## lochie (Mar 2, 2014)

I've always had a love for the pied gene every since I first saw a pied ball python.
Very amazing animal great job. 

Can't wait for the day the pied gene has been isolated in morelia.

Gorgeous animals.

Tempted to grab the moss 464 spx and jump in the r34 for a good ol' snatch and grab. (clearly a joke, just love the pied gene).

Can't wait till they start hitting the market.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Whoa! That's funky!


----------



## FAY (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome...they look unreal...can't wait until there are a available to the ordinary keeper like me


----------



## krefft (Mar 3, 2014)

There will be a heap of pics and the full story in the next issue of S&T


----------



## zulu (Mar 3, 2014)

They look great but i will wait and see how the genetics are , some like the albino maculosus are viable but barely so ,should have been a common snake in collections by now. 
The money in these morphs is in the productions of hets so the actual facts on breeding is covered up ( unless like the albino carpets are fully viable ).


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 3, 2014)

They look sizeable for yearlings. 

That is great evidence right there for these being vigorous feeders straight off the bat. 
Which then improves the optimism towards these becoming great breeders.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 3, 2014)

They look great Kreft. 8) The sacry part is my wife asked me how much they'll be going for... dare we ask for a price? Even if it's in a PM...


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 3, 2014)

I think they're beautiful.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't even being to imagine the price on these, however am now saving haha.

They're just beautiful, well done guys.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 3, 2014)

Kidney is now up for sale....


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice work guys  theyr stunning!!


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow nice snakes. . . Living in WA stinks


----------



## malteaser (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm n two minds, I just can't decide if I like the look or not. It is amazing to see all the 'new' snakes after not being around the herp boards in three odd years.


----------



## MathersD (Mar 3, 2014)

Albinos are out pieds are in . Hell yes 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

That is one ugly snake. I'll take him off your hands.  Awesome job mate. It is because of you Oz is finally catcching up to those annoying little punks in the US. lol. Alays great to see your work mate


----------



## SnakeRanch (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## MathersD (Mar 3, 2014)

Makes you wonder what other project are they running that we are still to see 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 3, 2014)

cool stuff!!


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 3, 2014)

Its good to see some designer morphs surfacing in Australia. Imagine the excitement when the first one hatched!


----------



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2014)

SnakeRanch said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone



Would you mind telling us the answer to the question in amongst the kind words... How much for us to add one to our collections?


----------

